# Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren



## DonA (6. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,:vik:
Ich habe eine Frage zum Aufbewahren vom Fisch. Habe vor kurzem zwei frische Aale bekommen und konnte Sie aus zeitlichen Gründen nicht ausnehmen, deshalb habe ich die zwei tolle Exemplare mit Innereien eingefroren. Kann mir jemand eine Info diesbezüglich geben. Ich weiss, das ist nicht der normale Weg um Fisch einzufrieren, aber der ist doch jetzt deswegen nicht schlecht oder?#d Man kann doch die Fische nach dem auftauen ausnehmen oder? Nachdem ich privat schon diverse Meinungen gehört habe, probiere ich auf diesem Wege eine qualitative Antwort zu bekommen.

Für die Antworten bedanke ich mich im Voraus

Mit freundlichen Grüßen DonA|wavey:


----------



## WickedWalleye (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Ich habe das auch schon ein mal gemacht, allerdings lagerte der unausgenommene Fisch dann auch nur ein oder zwei Tage im Tiefkühler. Da war beim Verzehr überhaupt nix dran auszusetzen (ich habe ihn davor natürlich dann doch ausgenommen :q). Aber das war n Notfall, normal wird ich den Fisch niemals mit Innereien einfrieren.

Also mein Tip: Tau sie möglichst bald auf, nimm sie aus und lass sie dir schmecken.


----------



## Patrick S. (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Also eine qualitative Antwort kann ich dir vielleicht nicht geben, aber ich habe auch nur gehört das dies auf jeden Fall nicht gut für die Qualität der Fische sein soll.

Fische haben ja auch gefroren nur eine begrenzte Haltbarkeit aber mit Innereien sinkt diese stark.

Ich habe dies früher auch mal gemacht, mir wurde aber geraten die Fische zu entsorgen, weil man ja nunmal nicht spaßt mit einer Fischvergiftung.


----------



## Patrick S. (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Ich habe das auch schon ein mal gemacht, allerdings lagerte der unausgenommene Fisch dann auch nur ein oder zwei Tage im Tiefkühler. Da war beim Verzehr überhaupt nix dran auszusetzen (ich habe ihn davor natürlich dann doch ausgenommen :q). Aber das war n Notfall, normal wird ich den Fisch niemals mit Innereien einfrieren.
> 
> Also mein Tip: Tau sie möglichst bald auf, nimm sie aus und lass sie dir schmecken.


 
Das ist ja das Gleiche was ich geschrieben habe...ich denke mal als Notfall kann man das machen aber auf Lager frieren sollte man wohl nicht.


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Meine perönliche Meinung, immer Ausnehmen.
Enzyme aus dem Bauchraum können je nach Fischart und Temperatur auch im gefrorenen Zustand unter Umständen schädlich sein. Oder zumindest beim anschliessenden Verarbeiten.

Beim Hering ist dieser Prozesse (Matjes) sogar gewollt.


----------



## Finne 23 (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hallo! 
Im Supermarkt um die Ecke gibt es auch gefrorenen nicht ausgenommene Sardinen!
Also so falsch kann das gar nicht sein! Bei den Kontrollen heutzutage !
Ich habe meine Fische auch nur ausgenommen eingefroren und dabei werde ich auch bleiben!


----------



## Micha:R (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

hallo  wielang kann man den  ein ausgenommenen  fisch  in der tiefkühltruhe  lagern ?


----------



## Patrick S. (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Ich denke mal es kommt vielleicht auch immer auf den Fisch an.

Zu den im Supermarkt gefrorenen Sardinen kann man sagen das die schockgefrostet sind. Da dauert es keine 10 min. dann sind diese gefroren.

Das schafft man aber in einem handelsüblichen Gefrierfach nicht.


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Beim Einfrieren reißt das Gewebe (auf Zellebene) auf. Das bedeutet dass der gesamte Sud aus den Eingeweiden beim Auftauen ins übrige Fleisch einziehen kann. Da das Auftauen jaeine Weile dauert ist das wie als wenn du den Fisch mit einer ekligen Marinade einweichst...nicht gerade appettitlich..also ich würds lassen 
Dann lieber im Kühlschrank lagern und wenn Zeit ist ausnehmen..geht doch razfatz.


----------



## Patrick S. (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



dj_schränzchn schrieb:


> hallo wielang kann man den ein ausgenommenen fisch in der tiefkühltruhe lagern ?


 
Ich habe mal was von einem Jahr gehört, sofern dieser zum verzehr gedacht ist...aber da gehen auch wieder die Meinungen auseinander.


----------



## Ollek (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



Finne 23 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Im Supermarkt um die Ecke gibt es auch gefrorenen nicht ausgenommene Sardinen!



Aus dem Grund...




> Beim Hering ist dieser Prozesse (Matjes) sogar gewollt.


Bei Heringen wie auch Sardinen gibt es verschiedene Gründe diese (unter Umständen) nicht auszunehmen, Bei Forellen, Dorschen etc aber nicht.


----------



## maredo (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hallo DonA,
ich habe vor etlichen Jahren einen Holländer in Vlissingen kennengelernt, welcher auch hauptberuflich mit Fisch zu tun hatte.Nach einer gemeinsamen Angeltour hat er die gefangenen Aale auch ohne ausnehmen eingefroren. Nach seiner Aussage bleiben die Aale auf diese Weise saftiger und und erleiden durch das Einfrieren keine Qualitätsverluste.
Ich habe die Aale nach dem Auftauen ausgenommen und dann geräuchert. Die Qualität war hervorragend. Einen direkten Vergleich mit vorher ausgenommenen Aalen hatte ich jedoch nicht.Lediglich meine Frau hatte ein Problem mit den nicht ausgenommenen Aalen in der Truhe.Um wegen der Angelei den Hausfrieden nicht zu stören, nehme ich nach Möglichkeit Aale aber weiterhin zeitnah aus.

maredo


----------



## Reisender (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Man/n sollte vermeiden fette Fische wie z.b Aal lange ein zu frieren, denn das vorhandene fett in den Fischen wird durch das einfrieren ranzig.
Also immer schnell raus mit den Fischen und verarbeiten !!
Mal ne Woche im Kühler sollte ihn aber nicht groß schaden.


----------



## Micha:R (6. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

SchindHsd  dank dir


----------



## kaipiranja (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

...unsere Fische sollten generell nach dem Fang und vor dem Frieren geschlachtet werden...die Innereien sind empfindlicher und verderben leichter als das restliche Fischfleisch, im unausgenommenen Fisch befinden sich noch Magen sowie Darminhalt, durch das einfrieren werden in denn inneren Organen die Zellen verletzt (Kristallbildung) der Fisch "suppt" innerlich ein...mit allem was dazugehört - z.B. austretende Gallenflüssigkeit etc.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



kaipiranja schrieb:


> ...unsere Fische sollten generell nach dem Fang und vor dem Frieren geschlachtet werden...die Innereien sind empfindlicher und verderben leichter als das restliche Fischfleisch, im unausgenommenen Fisch befinden sich noch Magen sowie Darminhalt, durch das einfrieren werden in denn inneren Organen die Zellen verletzt (Kristallbildung) der Fisch "suppt" innerlich ein...mit allem was dazugehört - z.B. austretende Gallenflüssigkeit etc.


Ich glaube wenn das passiert dann geht das auch leicht aufs Fleisch vom Fisch und ich glaube nicht das das so gut ist:v:v:v:v


----------



## ernie1973 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Also - bei einem dünnen Aal kann das ja noch gehen, aber z.b. bei einem dicken Karpfen würde ich es lassen, weil es zu lange dauert, bis er auch im innersten Kern geforen ist - solange verdaut er sich quasi schonmal selbst!

Das mit den Aalen kann man sicher machen - aber wenn dann bitte auch bei -18 Grad oder kälter, denn einfrieren ist nicht gleich einfrieren!

Halte das Einfrieren aber in jedem Fall für besser, als einen nicht ausgenommenen Fisch nach seinem Tod länger (auch gekühlt) zu lagern!

Wenn es aber irgendwie geht, nehme ich alles so schnell wie möglich nach dem Töten aus!

Auftauen ->ausnehmen & dann wieder einfrieren halte ich auch für Mist!

Also - laß sie ruhen, wenn sie kalt genug liegen & dann sollte der Verzehr rel. unbedenklich möglich sein! (wichtiger ist immer die Frage, wie lange sie schon tot waren VOR dem Frosten!!!...dabei verdirbt Fisch nämlich recht flott...vor allem im Sommer!).

Ernie


----------



## MarioDD (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



Ollek schrieb:


> Beim Hering ist dieser Prozesse (Matjes) sogar gewollt.


 
wobei man hier anmerken muss-dass der Hering vorher gekehlt wird (er blutet aus) und dann bleibt nur die Bauchspeicheldrüse im Hering-keineswegs die restlichen Innereien.
Dazu wird der Hering auch nicht eingefroren -sondern in eine Salzlake gelegt.


Aber prinzipiell geb ich dir recht-außer bei Sardinen hab ich es bei keinem Fisch gesehen, dass er mit Innereien eingefroren wird.
Ist ja nun auch wirklich keine große Mühe einen Fisch auszunehmen-erst recht nicht einen Aal.


----------



## leopard_afrika (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Generell muß man sagen, daß das normale Einfrieren nicht bedeutet, daß sämtliche Verwesungsprozesse aufhören, sie werden nur extrem verlangsamt, deswegen auch sollte man eingefrorenen Fisch nicht unbegrenzt lagern. Die Innereien eines Lebewesens verwesen dabei zuerst und relativ schnell. Auch Parasiten, die sonst in den Innereien leben, gehen kurz nach dem Tod von dort in Richtung Fleisch über. (siehe Nematoden) Deswegen halte ich es für ungünstiger, unausgenommene Fische im Kühlschrank zu lagern und erst 24 h später auszunehmen als daß die Verwesungsprozesse schnell verlangsamt werden. Das bedeutet aber, daß die Gefriermöglichkeit wirklich ein schnelles Durchfrieren gewährleisten muß, Schockgefrieren wäre natürlich das Beste.
Zurück zu den Heringen. Was ist denn mit dem Bückling? ( geräucherter Hering mitsamt Innereien) Auch bei geräucherten Makrelen sehe ich es oft, daß sie "ungeöffnet" sind. Ich weiß nicht, ob das immer mit "frischen" Fischen geht, da diese Fischarten ja Fangsaisons unterliegen aber fast das ganze Jahr angeboten werden.


----------



## Aalhunter33 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

fangen,,-ausnehmen,,-einfrieren,,-auftauen,,-essen,,-ende !


----------



## shorty 38 (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hallo, ich habe mal eine Zeit (als Schüler) lang bei einer Forellenzucht in Hannover gearbeitet. Aale wurden aus Neuseeland geliefert, waren tiefgefroren, mußten aufgetaut werden und dann geschlachtet werden. Es wird also auch so im gewerblichen Bereich gearbeitet und die Leute haben nach der Ware Schlange gestanden. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Ollek (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

die Frage dürfte damit beantwortet sein:

http://edoc.hu-berlin.de/dissertationen/sipos-gyopar-2003-04-24/HTML/chapter6.html


----------



## bobbl (7. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Was meint ihr, wie lange ein ausgenommener und geschuppter Hecht in der Tiefkühltruhe genießbar bleibt?


----------



## bassking (10. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hi.

Meiner Meinung nach sollte gerade der Hecht nach Möglichkeit frisch gegessen werden.

Ist das nicht möglich, würde ich den Fisch nicht länger als 3 Monate einfrieren...er entwickelt im Froster doch einen recht penetranten Beigeschmack, wie ich finde.

Und vor dem Einfrieren besser noch schön entschleimen (mit Salz bspw.).

Gruß, Bassking.


----------



## eggeuser (27. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

hallo, 
habe mal von einem bekannten einen eingefrorenen aal zum räuchern bekommen, bei dem er vergessen hat, die niere mit auszunehmen. den konnte man nur noch auf den kompost werfen. trotz ich die niere vorm räuchern entfernt habe. war einfach zum abgewöhnen.
grüße chris


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Danke Ollek für den Link.
Das bestätigt, das ich so weiter verfahren kann wie bisher - Aal und Maräne unausgenommen einfriehren. Das mache ich schon einige Jahre so, weil sich so der Aal z.B. bis zu einem Jahr vor dem Räuchern lagern lässt. Eine geschmackliche Veränderung zwischen frischgefangen und geräuchert und aufgetaut und gerächert konnte ich nicht feststellen. Noch besser ist es, wenn man Platz hat, Wasser hinnzuzugeben  und einfriehren.
Ich verarbeite die Fische allerdings nach dem Auftauen gleich weiter.
Aale zum braten lagere ich nicht länger als ein halbes Jahr, da sie
u.U. leicht tranig schmecken können.

Detlef


----------



## Ollek (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

#c ja gut , aber in dem Link gehts doch meist um 10 Tage, meinst du nicht das ein Aal unausgenommen nach einem Jahr nicht doch massiv an Qualität verliert?

Ich pers. weiss es nicht, ich räuchere die meist schnell weg wenn ich welche gefangen hab.

Aber wenn du sagst sie sind noch gut warum nich. |wavey:


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (28. November 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Wenn ich das nicht ganz falsch gelesen habe dauerte der Test ca 2 Jahre. Man hat getestet wie lange es nach dem Auftauen, bei kühler Lagerung, dauert bis der Fisch verdorben ist, da war das Längste 10 Tage.
Oder??
Ich jedenfalls friere die Fische unausgenommen ein - so machen es übrigens auch alle Fischer hier.
Ich hatte noch nicht einen Fisch der tranig schmeckte bzw. verdorben war. Im Gegenteil die Fische waren saftiger als ausgenommen und konnten viel länger in der Gefriertruhe gelagert werden.

Detlef


----------



## mrmayo (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Ich hab von nem Kumpel nen Aal geschenkt bekomme der 4 Monate eingefroren war.(ausgenommen)
Ist er noch genießbar?


----------



## Mirdin (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

hallo und moin moin,

habe Euren Meinungsaustausch bis hierher mit Interesse gelesen.

besonders an Leopard_Afrika (der mir schon häufig für seine wissenschaftlichen, logischen und gut erklärten Erörterungen aufgefallen ist - Danke Dir dafür ) und alle möchte ich ein wichtiges 
Thermodynamisches Grundgesetz beifügen:

Es besagt, daß ein chemischer oder biochemischer Prozeß bei einer Temperaturerhöhung um 10 Grad C doppelt so schnell verläuft. Bei 10 Grad C Temperatur-Erniedrigung eben halb so schnell.
Es ist also egal wie tief man die Kühltruhe stellt, die Verwesung schreitet in jedem Fall fort. Nur entsprechend langsamer eben.

Ich selber aber habe in diesem Jahr auch schon Aale - allerdings natürlich ausgenommen - nach einem ganzen Jahr Lagerung in meiner Kühltruhe  - aber auch auf minus 21 Grad C gestellt - rausgeholt und geräuchert. Mir ist kein geschmacklicher Unterschied zu frisch gefangen und geräuchert aufgefallen.

Gruß
Mirdin


----------



## leopard_afrika (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

vielen dank für die blumen!|wavey: ist aber heutzutage im zeitalter von foren und suchmaschinen auch nicht mehr ganz so schwierig.  man muß aber auch *gewillt* sein, ein paar suchwörter einzugeben und ein paar links durchzuarbeiten.


----------



## DonA (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hallo alle zusammen,:vik:

ich habe zu dem Thema viele hilfreiche Antworten bekommen.#6 Deshalb Dank an alle Beteiligten auch an Angelboard, das so was möglich macht. Ich habe für mich die Entscheidung getroffen und werde jetzt die Aale zubereiten und verzehren, mit der Hoffnung das ich die Feiertage nicht so erleben werde:v
Ansonsten frohe Weihnachten und Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009.

Gruss DonA


----------



## Honeyball (23. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Kannst ja ggf. zwischen den jeweiligen Klogängen mal berichten...:m


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Das Ergebnis würde mich aber auf jeden Fall auch brennend interessieren.


----------



## caddel (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Ich möchte das Ergebnis auf jeden Fall nicht riechen.........


----------



## Diabas (24. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hi.
Erstmal, Ollek hat absolut recht mit den Ezymen, man nennt das bei Hering enzymgereift. Soll heissen das die Enzyme im Magen-/Darmtrackt in das Fleisch des Fisches wandern und da die Eiweissketten aufspalten. Dadurch wird das Eiweiss, was sonst schnell schlecht und damit Giftig werden würde, länger haltbar.
Dieses geschied bei Heringen im nicht gefrorenen Zustand. Leider wandern die Enzyme auch im gefrorenen sicher sehr viel langsamer, aber sie tun es.
Solltest Dir also ein wenig Zeit nehmen und eben kurz ausschlachten..

Zweitens...
Soviel ich weiss ist laut Fischerreiprüfung es bei Aal sogar Pflicht den Fisch durch Genickstich zu töten und sofort auszunehmen.
Aber wo kein Kläger da kein Richter.........


----------



## Ollek (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Kannst ja ggf. zwischen den jeweiligen Klogängen mal berichten...:m



|scardie: aber bitte kein Bild reinsetzen :m


----------



## dirk-mann (25. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

moin

ich weiß nicht ich habe meine Fische bis jetzt immer sofort verwertet also nicht eingefroren da ich nur Fisch entnehme wenn ich ihn auch essen will ich würde wenn ihn aber auch ausgenommen einfrieren

gruß dirk


----------



## Ollek (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

|rolleyes also allein des "besseren Filetierens" wegen würde ich Fische nicht unbedingt noch 2 Tage wenn auch auf Eis liegen lassen.

dafür ist mein Messer scharf genug als das es nicht auch bei einem Frisch gefangenem geht.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (26. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

ähmm,

kann man das Thema nicht mal aus der Rubrik "Fischrezepte" rausnehmen und sonst wo hin verschieben??
Darf ja gern jeder seinen Fisch essen wie er will... ist aber wirklich teils unappetitlich hier.|uhoh:

... Fisch ist ein extrem leicht verderbliches Lebensmittel, man sollte das wirklich nicht durch absonderliche Experimente forcieren...

Und zu der Begründung "Zeitdruck" will mir auch nix wirkliches einfallen#d.

Schönen zweiten Feiertag,

Stefan


----------



## Imbeck2514 (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

So ein Quatsch, neulich noch Beuf Stroganoff aus Mamutfilet gemacht


----------



## antonio (8. April 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

wenn der fisch schockgefrostet wird macht das nix.
es werden sogar meerforellen im ganzen(unausgenommen) gefroren verkauft.
diese fische lassen sich auch prima ausnehmen.
nur kurz antauen lassen, aufschneiden und die eingeweide können als ganzer fester klumpen raus genommen werden.ist nicht so ne "sauerei" wie bei frischfisch.
anschließend den fisch zu ende auftauen lassen.

antonio


----------



## kaipiranja (14. April 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



Diabas schrieb:


> Hi.
> Erstmal, Ollek hat absolut recht mit den Ezymen, man nennt das bei Hering enzymgereift. Soll heissen das die Enzyme im Magen-/Darmtrackt in das Fleisch des Fisches wandern und da die Eiweissketten aufspalten. Dadurch wird das Eiweiss, was sonst schnell schlecht und damit Giftig werden würde, länger haltbar.
> Dieses geschied bei Heringen im nicht gefrorenen Zustand. Leider wandern die Enzyme auch im gefrorenen sicher sehr viel langsamer, aber sie tun es.
> Solltest Dir also ein wenig Zeit nehmen und eben kurz ausschlachten..
> ...



   Nein, hat er nicht! Das Enzym im Hering befindet sich in der Bauchspeicheldrüse...weder im Magen noch im Darm...da ist im unausgenommenem Fisch Schei...e drin - Strotzend voll mit Bakterien, welche selbstverständlich nicht in ein Lebensmittel gehören.



Ich finde diese Diskussion sowieso seltsam - der Fisch muss eh ausgenommen werden warum dann nicht gleich - ohne das Risiko des Verderbens ein zu gehen !?!?

Gruß, Kai


----------



## close (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hmm der Thread hat ja auch schon so einige Jahre auf dem Buckel.
Werd ich trotzdem mal was dazu berichten.

Also bei Aalen sehe ich da kein Problem.
Hab sie auch schon des öfteren eingefrohren wenn ich keine Lust mehr hatte die auszunehmen.
Dann wird halt einfach 2 Tage später ausgenommen und geräuchert, hat dazu noch den Vorteil das man sich nicht mit der Schleimschicht rumärgern muß.
Man sollte wenn möglich versuchen sie möglichst gestreckt einfriert, dann ist es leichter sie gleich im gefrohrenen bzw. angetauten Zustand auszunehmen.
Gibt hier in der Gegend einen der Friert sie lebend ein da er der Überzeugung ist das dieses lange nicht so schmerzhaft ist wie das auf den Kopf hauen mit anschliesendem abstechen.
Der jenige macht das wohl schon viele Jahre so, so weit ich das in Erinnerung habe sollte man aber nicht länger als eine Woche mit dem Ausnehmen warten.

@Diabas: Laut Fischerprüfung ist das nicht Plicht.
Laut Fischerprüfung ist der Aal der einzige Fisch den du sofort am See ausnehmen darfst.

mfg.


----------



## chivas (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

käse...

*Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang  mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung*

(TierSchlV)


*§ 13 Betäuben,  Schlachten und Töten
*

(5) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muß diesen unmittelbar vor  dem Schlachten oder Töten betäuben. Ohne vorherige Betäubung dürfen 1.Plattfische  durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die Wirbelsäule  durchtrennt, und
2.Aale, wenn sie nicht  gewerbsmäßig oder sonst höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro  Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule  durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen  der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens
geschlachtet  oder getötet werden.




diese VO ist bundesrecht - damit erübrigt sich diese frage ganz besonders für den aal.

an anderer stelle wird es regelmäßig gerügt, wenn "tips" zur umgehung geltender gesetze gegeben werden - hier wird es toleriert. |uhoh:

fische lebendig einfrieren... super sache. sollte man mit dem kollegen auch mal machen.


----------



## shorty 38 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Hallo, mit 30%igem Salmiakgeist aus Dänemark (Brugsen) tötet dort oben jeder Berufsfischer seine Aale. Einfach 30 Kg Aale(lebend) in eine große Tonne, den Inhalt dieser Flasche (ca. 0,2 l) hinzu geben, Deckel drauf und 10 Minuten gut festhalten. Danach sofort mit reichlich Wasser nachspülen und alle Aale sind tot und der Schleim ist auch verschwunden. Ferner erhalten die Aale eine suber Farbe beim Räuchern. Gruß Shorty


----------



## chivas (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

vielleicht bekommen fische beim räuchern auch ne "suber" farbe, wenn man sie direkt gleich lebend in die tonne hängt?

naja, vielleicht finde ja nur ich das teilweise nicht ganz normal, was hier geschrieben wird, aber wenn dann einige menschen angler mit tierquälern gleichsetzen, braucht man sich auch wirklich nicht zu wundern...


----------



## close (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



chivas schrieb:


> käse...
> 
> *Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang  mit der Schlachtung oder Tötung*
> 
> ...



[Sarkasmus/an]
Hmm Garnicht gewusst.... :q
[Sarkasmus/aus]

Ich hab weder geschrieben das ich das so mach noch das ich sie zuvor nicht "Weidgerecht" töte.
Irgend wie frage ich mich gerade wieso sich die Frage durch diesen Text erledigt hat?

Dort steht wie du ja selbst gepostet hast: 





chivas schrieb:


> Ohne vorherige Betäubung *dürfen* 1.Plattfische... usw.


(Das dieses Wort mit *muß* gleich zu setzen ist kommt wohl durch die neue Rechtschreibung oder?)

Was ich dies bezügliche Geschrieben hatte war:


close schrieb:


> Laut Fischerprüfung ist das nicht Plicht.
> Laut Fischerprüfung ist der Aal der einzige Fisch den du sofort am See  ausnehmen *darfst*.
> mfg.


Das trift ja nun an meinem Gewässer auch zu, ich hab mal noch nichts davon gehört das hier Plattfische plantschen.

Erst recht wenn behauptet wird das ich in meinem Post angeblich "tips zur umgehung geltender Gesetze" gebe, kann ich mir das nicht verkneifen darauf hinzuweisen das man vielleicht mal das Hirn einschalten sollte bevor man irgend welches Gestammel von sich gibt.
Also mir erschliest sich das irgend wie nicht wo ich solche derartigen Tipps gebe.#c
Auserdem gibt es diese wenn dann nur auf Anfrage über Pn, nur um das mal klarzustellen. xD

Allerdings muß ich auch sagen das diese Art der Tötung aus meiner Sicht natürlicher und schmerzloser ist als ihnen erst mal mit einem Knüppel auf den Kopf zu hauen.
Aber was solls, wenn die Verwaltung verlangt das ich sie erst 15 Minuten lang Betäuben muß in dem ich mit einem Ast in ihren Augen rumstochere, bevor ich dann endlich das Messer ansetzen darf, werd ich natürlich tun wie mir befohlen wurde. Ich hab ja auch nicht das Geld um die Strafe bei einem Verstoss zu bezahlen. |rolleyes



chivas schrieb:


> vielleicht bekommen fische beim räuchern auch ne  "suber" farbe, wenn man sie direkt gleich lebend in die tonne hängt?
> 
> naja, vielleicht finde ja nur ich das teilweise nicht ganz normal, was  hier geschrieben wird, aber wenn dann einige menschen angler mit  tierquälern gleichsetzen, braucht man sich auch wirklich nicht zu  wundern...



Eine andere Farbe vielleicht nicht aber unter umständen ein zarteres Fleisch, zumindest wenn sich das ähnlich verhält wie bei den kleinen Katzen die in Asien zum Teil leben auf den Grill geworfen werden um das Fell zu entvernen.
Oder kommt es doch durch die übermässige Adrenalinausschütung wenn sie danach, immer noch lebend, in kochendes Wasser geworfen werden? 

Aber keine Angst ich finde es zum Teil auch nicht normal was hier geschrieben wird, erst recht wenn über so Heidnische und unzivilisierten Länder berichtet wird.

mfg. #h

edit glaubt der Sarkasmus war doch noch nicht ganz aus. |znaika: rofl


----------



## shorty 38 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Sorry für das B!

Leider ist das in Dänemark noch die gängige Praxis und war in vielen Räuchereien in Deutschland bis vor ein paar Jahren noch der Alltag. Heute gibt es Betäubungsanlagen und automatische Schlachtmaschinen, die die Arbeit erleichtern, aber auch einige tausend Euronen kosten. Zeit ist Geld und das geht im gewerblichen Bereich auch leider zu Lasten der Kreatur. Wer jemals einen Schlachthof oder einen Hühnerhof im  Schlachtbetrieb oder die Verarbeitung eines Massenfanges auf einem Troller gesehen hat, wird sich schon so seine Gedanken gemacht haben.
Als Koch und Teilhaber eines Partyservice dürfte ich dann auch keine Muscheln, Austern oder Hummer verarbeiten. 
Aber der Kunde verlangt es und mit vegetarischem Essen ist leider kein Bankkredit abzahlbar, jedenfalls nicht effektiv.
Als Angler muß ich aber auch andere Gesetze achten und sollte dort ein gutes Bespiel abgeben. 
Totlaufen im Salz ist aber Geschichte, oder fühlt sich hier im Board der eine oder andere angesprochen?

Gruß Shorty


----------



## chivas (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



close schrieb:


> Irgend wie frage ich mich gerade wieso sich die Frage durch diesen Text  erledigt hat?



wenn der aal direkt nach dem töten auszunehmen ist, kann man ihn wohl  kaum noch mit innereien einfrieren, oder???



close schrieb:


> Dort steht wie du ja selbst gepostet hast:
> (Das dieses Wort mit *muß* gleich zu setzen ist kommt wohl  durch die neue Rechtschreibung oder?)



wenn man versucht, ein gesetz zu verstehen, sollte man es wenigstens  vorher lesen...
ich behaupte mal mit absoluter sicherheit, dass du keine möglichkeit  hast, einen aal tierschutzgerecht zu betäuben. also "darfst" du ihn  töten, wie beschrieben.
eigentlich ganz einfach zu verstehen...



close schrieb:


> Aber was solls, wenn die Verwaltung verlangt das ich sie erst 15 Minuten  lang Betäuben muß in dem ich mit einem Ast in ihren Augen rumstochere,  bevor ich dann endlich das Messer ansetzen darf, werd ich natürlich tun  wie mir befohlen wurde.



tust du nur so?



close schrieb:


> Eine andere Farbe vielleicht nicht aber unter umständen ein zarteres  Fleisch, zumindest wenn sich das ähnlich verhält wie bei den kleinen  Katzen die in Asien zum Teil leben auf den Grill geworfen werden um das  Fell zu entvernen.
> Oder kommt es doch durch die übermässige Adrenalinausschütung wenn sie  danach, immer noch lebend, in kochendes Wasser geworfen werden?



wer eine derart abartige behandlung von tieren als "entschuldigung" für  eigenes verhalten hernimmt, dem fehlt wahrscheinlich -drücken wir es  vorsichtig aus- jeglicher respekt. es gab und gibt viell. auch noch  kulturen, die kannibalismus praktizieren - versuch´s doch mal... #q



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Zeit ist Geld und das geht im gewerblichen Bereich auch leider zu Lasten der Kreatur. Wer jemals einen Schlachthof oder einen Hühnerhof im  Schlachtbetrieb oder die Verarbeitung eines Massenfanges auf einem Troller gesehen hat, wird sich
> schon so seine Gedanken gemacht haben.



richtig. aber auch das ist kein entschuldigungsgrund für tierquälerei bzw. gegen das tierschutzgesetz. wirst wohl im fall des falles auch kaum einen richter finden, der das anders sieht...



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Als Koch und Teilhaber eines Partyservice dürfte ich dann auch keine Muscheln, Austern oder Hummer verarbeiten.
> Aber der Kunde verlangt es und mit vegetarischem Essen ist leider kein Bankkredit abzahlbar, jedenfalls nicht effektiv.



wieder käse.
ich hab in meinem ganzen leben solche "produkte" (was anderes sind ja lebewesen für die meisten gar nicht mehr) noch nicht angerührt und biete und werde sie auch niemals anbieten. wenn ein gast unbedingt nen hummer haben will, darf er gern in meine küche kommen und seine hand mal eine minute in kochendes wasser halten. das sollte dann seinen appetit mit großer sicherheit ordentlich verderben...



shorty 38 schrieb:


> Totlaufen im Salz ist aber Geschichte, oder fühlt sich hier im Board der eine oder andere angesprochen?



jeder wette. nur wird das hier hoffentlich keiner zugeben. leider wird auch keiner dabei erwischt.


----------



## close (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn der aal direkt nach dem töten auszunehmen  ist, kann man ihn wohl  kaum noch mit innereien einfrieren, oder???





chivas schrieb:


> wenn man versucht, ein gesetz zu verstehen, sollte man es wenigstens   vorher lesen...
> ich behaupte mal mit absoluter sicherheit, dass du keine möglichkeit   hast, einen aal tierschutzgerecht zu betäuben. also "darfst" du ihn   töten, wie beschrieben.
> eigentlich ganz einfach zu verstehen...



Wenn du diesen Gesetzestext gelesen und verstanden hättest wüstest du, das es sich dabei um eine Sonderrgelung handelt. Diese erlaubt es die genannten Fische ohne Betäubung am Gewässer zu töten und auszunehmen, was ja bei den restlichen untersagt ist.
Desweiteren *"darf"* man so verfahren, es wird nirgend wo geschrieben das es Pflicht ist so zu verfahren.
Man kann sie genauso gut Betäuben, Abstechen und später zuhause ausnehmen. Was dann ja das einfrieren mit innereien ermöglicht.
Wenn du es mir nicht glauben will ruf bei denem Fischerreiaufseher an und lass es dir bestätigen.

Wie genau du etwas lesen kannst zeigt mir ja deine Reaktion in deinen restlichen zitaten.
Es sagt doch einiges über das Verständniss von jemandem aus wenn dieser nicht mal im stande ist Sarkasmus zu erkennen wenn sogar mehrfach auf dessen Anwesenheit  hingewiesen wurde.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Close, ich glaube mit dem Lesen und Verstehen liegt bei dem einschlägigen Text bei dir bisschen was im Argen!
Da steht mitnichten was von "dürfen" aber nicht "müssen" sondern klipp und klar, daß Aale durch besagten Schnitt und sofortiges Ausnehmen zu versorgen sind!


----------



## chivas (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

sten #h

@close: wie du nen aal (am gewässer) betäubst, würde mich echt interessieren...

und wenn dein fischereiaufseher keine ahnung hat (und wenn er die nicht hat, wäre er nicht in seinem amt, obwohl da sicherlich manchmal die größten knaller dabei sind) hilft dir das im ernstfall nix (und dem aal noch viel weniger), es sei denn, er zahlt dann die prozeßkosten, wenn dich mal wirklich einer erwischt und anzeigt (was ich dir in dem konkreten falle um der fische willen sogar ausdrücklich wünsche!)

im übrigen: bevor du das nächste mal versuchst, meine post´s auseinanderzunehmen, denk immer daran: DAS wird ein untauglicher versuch bleiben 

deinen "sarkasmus" habe ich sehr wohl verstanden, finde allerdings diese form nicht wirklich angebracht (auf meine kosten darf jeder gerne lachen, aber wenn dafür ne katze auf den grill muß, hat das absolut nichts mehr mit spott und hohn zu tun, zumal in deinen aussagen noch nicht mal unterschwellig etwas subtiles zu erkennen ist!!!). vielleicht solltest du dich zunächstmal mit den bezeichnungen "sarkasmus", "zynismus", "sardonismus" und "ironie" beschäftigen, bevor du mit solch schwierigen wörtern um dich wirfst...


----------



## angler1996 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

ich habe mir mal eben versucht vorzustellen, wie man einen Aal lebend ind die Truhe bekommt ( nicht dass ich das nachmachen will) zwischen dem anderen Gefriergut.
Wie bekna.. muss man dazu sein.
Gruß A.


----------



## close (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

*Verordnung zum Schutz von Tieren im Zusammenhang  mit  der Schlachtung oder Tötung*


*§ 13 Betäuben,  Schlachten und Töten
*

(5) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muß diesen unmittelbar vor   dem Schlachten oder Töten betäuben. 
*Ohne vorherige Betäubung* *"dürfen"* * (und nicht müßen)
*
1.Plattfische  durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die  Wirbelsäule  durchtrennt

2.Aale, wenn sie nicht  gewerbsmäßig oder sonst höchstens bis zu einer  Zahl von 30 Tieren pro  Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen  die Wirbelsäule  durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und  sofortiges Herausnehmen  der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens

geschlachtet  oder getötet werden.

Im übrigen Bezieht sich das alleine darauf das Aale und Plattfische vor dem ansetzen der Klinge nicht Betäubt werden müßen.

Daher werde ich es auch weiterhin so machen wie ich es gelernt hab. Und zwar gibts erst ordendlich eins auf die Birne und im Anschluss wird die Kehle aufgeschlitzt.
Dann wird er eingepackt und daheim ausgenommen oder eben eingefroren wenn ich kein bock hab.

Da labert ihr was von Tierquälerei aber besteht im gleichen Atemzug darauf das man den Fisch ohne Betäubung ausnehmen muß. |kopfkrat
Bei euch oben wird aber nicht zufällig LSD dem Trinkwasser hinzugegeben oder?

Da es bei euch ja dem Anschein nach schon bei dem Grundsätzlichem verstehen und interpretieren von Wörtern nicht klappt halte ich mich hier mal raus. Vielleicht sollte man ja bei euch oben im Laufe der nächsten Rechtschreibreform mal Duden mit Flugzeugen abwerfen.

Aber da dieses sicher noch eine Zeit lang dauert, versuche ich hier mal Entwiklungshilfe zu leisten.

*dürfen * a) das Einverständnis haben, die  Einwilligung/Erlaubnis/Zustimmung haben, erlaubt/gestattet sein.  b) befugt/ ...
*Quelle:* Duden  - Das Synonymwörterbuch. Ein Wörterbuch sinnverwandter Wörter 4.  Auflage, Mannheim, Leipzig, Wien, Zürich: Dudenverlag 2006.

Oha die Auflage ist ja in Leipzig doch auch schon rausgekommen.
Hmm ich sehe nicht das da was in der Richtung steht von dürfen = müßen.......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*

Du begreifst das wirklich nicht, oder??!!

Das "dürfen" bezieht sich darauf, das lediglich Plattfische und Aale ohne Betäubung getötet werden dürfen, jedoch nichtsdestotrotz waidgerecht getötet werden *MÜSSEN*!

Und das hat bei Aalen laut dieser Verordnung durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich und das sofortige Herausnehmen der Eingeweide zu erfolgen!

Im übrigen, bevor Er anderenorts vollmundig Duden abwerfen läßt, befleißige Er sich zunächst einer korrekten Orthographie und Grammatik!


----------



## chivas (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fisch nicht ausgenommen--> einfrieren*



chivas schrieb:


> sten #h
> 
> @close: wie du nen aal (am gewässer) betäubst, würde mich echt interessieren...



beantworte einfach die frage. brauchste keine aufsätze schreiben, die in nem jura-studium zur sofortigen zwangsexmatrikulation führen würden.

aber ich gehe davon aus, dass du nen wasserbadbetäuber mit dir führst. 

ist dummschwätzer eigentlich nen verwarngrund? (das ist lediglich ne frage xD)


----------

